# Portable Generator Capacitor vs AVR?



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

A friend of mine who has closed his hardware store after many years has two new portable generators that I have my choice of purchasing at cost. Both are rated at 8000 running watts and both are said to have a THD less then 5%, one is a brushed unit with AVR and the other is a brushless alternator with a capacitor for voltage regulation. I plan on using it as emergency backup for my home example lights, well pump, oil fired furnace, fridge, TV.

My question is what are the pros and cons of AVR vs Capacitor? Is there any advantage in so far as one design over the other given my intended use?

Any information or opinions would be most appreciated. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

The AVR style has brushes and the capacitor style does not. I have both and have worked on both styles. Even many of the same brand of generator will have different models with both styles. Personally, I like the brushless style better. (capacitor). I have done some research about the power output differences in these and from my findings, the brushless has a cleaner sign wave and better for sensitive electronics. Most folks use a good line filter on the electronics anyway but may be less necessary with the capacitor style. 
The other nice part about the capacitor style is you won't have to worry about brushes and slip rings. Capacitors are cheap and easy to find if you ever do need one, brushes and brush holders may be tougher when the set gets older, maybe. 
This is just my opinion and I am sure other will have their own, good luck with whichever one you go with.


----------

